# Tips for painting my walls



## house doctor (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm looking to paint my walls and realized that there are many different techniques!!   

What would be the differene between using a sponge, coarse rollers, napped rollers and patterned walls?  I would like to keep the job simple and yet have a professional appeal.  Please advise!  Thanks!


----------



## beverly (Oct 6, 2005)

have you thought of taping up the walls and doing some smart stripes? it's easy to do and it looks very professional
Beverly


----------



## Paper Hanger (Oct 18, 2005)

I think you may be confusing technigue with what look you are trying to achieve. All the things you have mentioned are different items that achieve a different look. What is it you want ? All painters have thier own technique of achieving those looks. For example I can tell one guys sponging from another by thier different techigues each one uses.
John


----------



## mickmar (Dec 14, 2005)

house doctor, just looking for painted walls? Latex paint, 2" brush for cutting in the ceiling, mop board, windows, doors, switches and outlets, 9" roller with a 3/8" cover. Two coats are better than 1.  Have fun, Mick.


----------



## RonnySanders (Mar 10, 2012)

There are various techniques for painting walls. I think you should paint your walls by using roller. The main benefit of painting by roller is the speed of application and versatility.


----------



## JohnCarrick (Jun 1, 2012)

The most effective method of painting with a roller is to paint 2-or 3-square-foot areas at a time. Roll the paint on in a zigzag pattern without lifting the roller from the wall, as if you're painting a large M, W, or backward N. Then, still without lifting the roller, fill in the blanks of the letters with more horizonta


----------



## BMartin9000 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would try every technique until I found one I liked. Each will look slightly different


----------

